# Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk



## The_Derp_Lane (May 26, 2015)

Well, I have been meaning to do this place for ages. Now I have done it. 

Although someone else has done this and the now fenced off cottage. I know some much about this place that I could write a book with it. I was told by a local farmer down the road about this land. Each visit says more each time about the life of the farmer. His name was Gerald, He had mental health problems, i'm not sure what sort it was but he was extremely paranoid, he would scare other farmers because he wouldn't go anywhere around the property without his shotgun. Another reason is that he was always bankrupt, he refused to sell off the 2 derelict houses in his area over the fear of being "ripped off" he hoarded anything that ended up on his property including farm animals, I ended up finding a stray cat by the water tower. There are loads of old cars around the land. I recon a few of them still work. A thing I heard from the farmer is that he had a really old tractor, he couldn't afford to get it repaired. The only thing that would keep the tractor going is by throwing hot water over the front. Sadly, he would force his daughters and wife in the middle of the night to do this because he didn't want to be seen. 

His wife and him had a big age difference but passed away only months of each other just under a year ago. His daughters don't live in the house anymore but they regularly visit it to feed the cats and make sure nothing has been vandalised. If it does, then they just put barbed wire over everything. 

Gerald moved here only a few years after the war because of the RAF Fersfield Mess site. He demolished the Nissen huts so he could take the fittings out, such as windows and refurbish his house with them. He has barely altered the remaining brick buildings except for letting Farm animals live there. He has even gone as far as storing all of the light bulbs from the RAF buildings and using them in his house. This even included a toilet from one of the buildings. There is one that still flushes if you fill it up manually.

So if you want to visit this gem, avoid doing it in the evening, Expecially if you want to see his farm house. Photos:





[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gerald's Mess, South Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

Although a rushed visit, I remembered to bring my Tripod with me so I could get much nicer photos. This was done early in the morning. I got spooked when I heard barking in the distance. 

I hope this is a decent set of photos of this place.

No rating.


----------



## krela (May 26, 2015)

Looks like one better visited in winter! Thanks for posting.


----------



## UrbanX (May 26, 2015)

Lovely write up, great research! 
Loving the old cars. Thanks for sharing


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 26, 2015)

Thanks, In Winter, it feels completely different


----------



## mookster (May 26, 2015)

Looks like a Vauxhall Viva, Triumph Dolomite and Ford Escort estate in the bushes, might be wrong on the Escort but definitely looks like one...would be worth a lot of money to someone!


----------



## smiler (May 26, 2015)

It's not just Gerald, most farmer's don't throw anything away, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 26, 2015)

Well done on this set..I really loved it.the old cars and tractors are superb.so you say there is a fence around the house now.that was quick.there was nothing there when I went.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 26, 2015)

The daughters fenced up the house like Gerald would. All they did was put two barbed wires in the way. As if that's going to help.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 26, 2015)

dauntless486 said:


> The daughters fenced up the house like Gerald would. All they did was put two barbed wires in the way. As if that's going to help.



Oh yeah I remember stepping over that now lol


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 26, 2015)

It annoys me when people vandalise this land. I just wish I could put a sign over the barbed wire saying "This property is alarmed" I don't think his daughter would approve though.


----------



## smiler (May 26, 2015)

dauntless486 said:


> It annoys me when people vandalise this land. I just wish I could put a sign over the barbed wire saying "This property is alarmed" I don't think his daughter would approve though.


Watch your B Dauntless, metal magpies, firebugs, and the brain dead will always be part of dereliction, it's a shame but apart from reporting anything we see to the appropriate authorities, and hope they'll take some action, Unlikely in my experience but it has happened.
Stay Safe


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 26, 2015)

I did notice some vandalism in the house..its a sad fact that it is part of society now and won't change


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 26, 2015)

I know about these kind of people, it hasn't really affected me yet on my explores. Before now, you would be hard-core to look around that cottage if you know about the man and the shotgun, if you don't know about this person, it's game over. I won't actually put a sign over the barbed wire, otherwise it could make things worse for the daughters.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2015)

Great report and looks like some nice classics lurking in the undergrowth.


----------



## renegaderow (Apr 8, 2016)

have enjoyed looking through this site at different places over the years . I also live in Norwich. Decided to join to say this house is now up for auction. Really interesting reading the history , any more ? Thanks for sharing some fascinating facts and pictures.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

